# How much weight should I gain?



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey,

I'm curious to know how much weight I should be expecting to gain on a lean bulk, I recently turned 15 and working out 5 days a week with a correct diet. By December how much weight should I be expecting to gain whilst keeping my body fat low (currently 9%).

Thanks,

-George.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

So your really ripped already and pretty big and muscular

You obviously have your diet and training spot on.

Is this to be on a cycle or natural???


----------



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> So your really ripped already and pretty big and muscular
> 
> You obviously have your diet and training spot on.
> 
> Is this to be on a cycle or natural???


Natty of course, I'm 15.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Too vague a question to give a definate answer


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What is your current weight?

I must apologise as I read it as just turned 15st not 15 years old


----------



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> What is your current weight?
> 
> I must apologise as I read it as just turned 15st not 15 years old


5FT11, 128lb.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

George3DEC said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm curious to know how much weight I should be expecting to gain on a lean bulk, I recently turned 15 and working out 5 days a week with a correct diet. By December how much weight should I be expecting to gain whilst keeping my body fat low (currently 9%).
> 
> ...


Post your diet, supps and training schedule and we will have a look at the best way to optimise gains, we cant say how much you ''should'' gain because everyone is different, genetics etc but can help to make sure youve got the best route to gaining as much as you are capable of.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At your age I would expect at least 2 stone in a year with proper diet and good training. At 15 your test levels will be very high so just train and grow.


----------



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Post your diet, supps and training schedule and we will have a look at the best way to optimise gains, we cant say how much you ''should'' gain because everyone is different, genetics etc but can help to make sure youve got the best route to gaining as much as you are capable of.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/252568-yo-im-george.html


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

aad123 said:


> At your age I would expect at least 2 stone in a year with proper diet and good training. At 15 your test levels will be very high so just train and grow.


2 stone in a year, of ''lean bulk'' I don't think it matters how old he is that's still a stretch no matter how high test levels are, when on cycle test levels are way higher than when your 15 and going through that stage and 2 stone of lean muscle in a year is pretty much impossible (not impossible but very hard)

Having said that you will have some growth gains anyway in terms of your body growing ''up'' keep it up you are at a good place to start, stay natty for as long as possible, until your at least 21 (just my opinion)


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Could gain a fair amount by Dec. but don't just chase the scale weight or you won't stay as lean as you hope.

I'd carry on bulking until you feel you need to cut not until you reach x lbs


----------



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers guys.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ki3rz said:


> Could gain a fair amount by Dec. but don't just chase the scale weight or you won't stay as lean as you hope.
> 
> I'd carry on bulking until you feel you need to cut not until you reach x lbs


Just increase things steadily and you should be able to just gain lean mass, without the need to bulk and then cut, again just my thoughts


----------



## George3DEC (Jan 5, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Just increase things steadily and you should be able to just gain lean mass, without the need to bulk and then cut, again just my thoughts


I don't particularly want to bulk and then cut, I want to stay at around 9% body fat, maybe even lower but I want to get more muscular at the same time.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

George3DEC said:


> I don't particularly want to bulk and then cut, I want to stay at around 9% body fat, maybe even lower but I want to get more muscular at the same time.


I know thats why I said the above lol, read my post again and the post before it mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> Just increase things steadily and you should be able to just gain lean mass, without the need to bulk and then cut, again just my thoughts


Some fat gain is going to occur. So a cut, even an extremely short one, may be needed afterwards. But the point I was trying to make when I said "bulk", was to keep adding lean mass until the OP is satisfied and not just aiming to reach a certain number. IMO of course.

Should have chosen my words better


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Need to post up your diet and then people will make some adjustments for you.

Also your training schedule will help


----------

